# Thank you Java!



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I came home from school today to find a package from 'Java aquarium planting' in the kitchen, my dad didnt no who had orderd it, i didnt no who had and neither did my mum. I rang the company to ask why they had sent it me and they told me they must have got someones details mixed up with mine as i orderd from them about a year ago. and so they had sent it me instead of the person who had payed for it! They also said that i could keep the plants free of charge and they would have to send some more out to the correct person. So basically i got an african tiger lotus, 5 pieces of crypt nevilli, 5 pieces of four leaf clover, 5 pieces of Lobelia cardinalis, 5 pieces of Rotala macrandra and 5 pieces of elodia densa for free!
The plants are currently in my fahaka tank, is there anything i should no about the keeping of these plants eg are any of them toxix, are they difficult to keep?
thanks


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

good deal


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Tiger Lotus are pretty high light plants, expensive too. Nice score, I just hope it survives.

I've never seen clover survive in an aquarium, they always die and rot. I think this might be a plant that grows in bog like conditions.

Lobelia cardinalis grows best when they are immersed. If yours were grown immersed, converting them to submersed form might kill them. If you notice them starting to die off, let them float around unrooted for a few weeks.

All the other plants should do well.


----------

